# Is the Droid X Development Dead?



## Cregor (Jul 22, 2011)

I have not heard on any new development or even updates on several of the custom roms available. Did all of the developers abandon the X? Just curious if anyone knows of any projects being worked on. Love my phone, but I love flashing roms too. Might need to think about shopping.


----------



## Hell-Intimidator (Jan 5, 2012)

Not all of them dead, so far as I know they are working on finish up CM9 and CM10. Who know there will be Miui v4.1?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Poker3 (Jul 2, 2011)

If your not worried about ics...vortex 1.5 just released a few weeks ago. Running it now in my Droid X. Nothing to jump up and down about...it falls right in line with most if the gingerbread roms. It is very smooth and fast. So far, decent battery life.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

This thread made me lol....jelly bean maybe? Give the devs a brake for crying out loud they do this for fun and for FREE!

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

The Development is not what it once was, but there are still a few active devs.


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

Jonman continues to make progress on CM9 every single day. I keep tabs on him by watching his github repo. With HWA totally working now he's moved on to sorting out the codecs to get 720p playback and recording(!) working. I think the main hold up has been TI, since they've been rather slow in getting out ICS-compatible drivers for the OMAP3.


----------



## csk415 (Oct 10, 2011)

Cregor said:


> I have not heard on any new development or even updates on several of the custom roms available. Did all of the developers abandon the X? Just curious if anyone knows of any projects being worked on. Love my phone, but I love flashing roms too. Might need to think about shopping.


You have to look at it this way. The X is over 2yrs old. Most of the rom and theme devs have moved on to new phones which is why its slowed down. 13thangel is still working on gummy but you will have to compile the rom yourself if you want updates. Theres a how to in the gummy section. CM9, slothydx vortex and liberty reloads, and beanstowns roms are probably the only active roms right now. Wizs miui is good and expecting a update at some point (i think). If you want more your out of luck unless you build your own rom.


----------

